# What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?



## kool (Feb 4, 2012)

I dont know where to ask this question so I'm asking here..

Q. I want to make my passport. So, what should I do for making passport? How much charge for it? How many days it take? *I've only these documents:*
*
1) Driving License
2) 10th & 12th mark sheet
3)PAN CARD
4) UID CARD
* 

Plz tell me what other documents do i need ?


----------



## techani (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*

Refer to this site.
You will get all the info u need.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*

Birth certificate, ration card, electricity bill or telephone bill or bank statement for last month and last year as stay proof (otherwise get a certificate from college principal on letterhead stating that for last one year you are staying at the same place).

Photo should be like this:
*www.passportphotoaz.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/canadian-passport-photo.jpg


----------



## Sarath (Feb 4, 2012)

Address proof
Age proof
Photo ID

Of course photos


----------



## Sarath (Feb 4, 2012)

Btw are you school college (hostel) or working?


----------



## Vyom (May 13, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*

I don't know what happened to OP but I also am in a dilemma on the procedure to make my passport. I need to make my passport on urgent basis, so I am making my passport from Tatkaal method.

I just have one query for now.
Call me dumb but I am unable to decide whether I have to select "Yes" or "No" from the options for this category, *"Are you eligible for Non-ECR category?"* in passport form.

I have to make the passport to visit Houston, USA. If anyone can help, I would be much obliged.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*



Vyom said:


> I just have one query for now.
> Call me dumb but I am unable to decide whether I have to select "Yes" or "No" from the options for this category, *"Are you eligible for Non-ECR category?"* in passport form.
> |



Yes, as you are a degree holder. It simply means there will not be any ECR stamp on your passport.

Do confirm it from other persons too.


And for Tatkal passport, get these done:
1. *passport.gov.in/cpv/ANNEXUREF_vc_tatkaal.htm
2. *passport.gov.in/cpv/ANNEXUREI_std.htm
3. Any 3 of there including 1 with photo identitiy proof
(a) Electors Photo Identity Card (EPIC);

(b) Service Identity Card issued by State/Central Government, Public Sector Undertakings, local bodies or Public Limited Companies; 

(c) SC/ST/ OBC Certificates; 

(d) Freedom Fighter Identity Cards; 

(e) Arms Licenses; 

(f) Property Documents such as Pattas, Registered Deeds etc.; 

(g) *Rations Cards*; 

(h) Pension Documents such as ex-servicemen’s Pension Book/Pension Payment order, ex-servicemen’s Widow/Dependent Certificates, Old Age Pension Order, Widow Pension Order; 

(i) Railway Identity Cards; 

(j) *Income Tax Identity (PAN) Cards*;  

(k) *Bank/ Kisan/Post Office Passbooks*; 

(l) Student Identity Cards issued by Recognized Educational Institutions; 

(m) *Driving Licenses*; and 

(n) Birth Certificates issued under the RBD Act. 

4. 2500 tatkal fee in cash

5. Also, write an application citing the reason for tatkal passport. You may have to talk with the head over there about it. He will approve the tatkal application.

I hope this helps

Remember to bring the original ones and do self attest the xerox ones (required in most cases)


----------



## Vyom (May 13, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*



Faun said:


> And for Tatkal passport, get these done:
> 1. *passport.gov.in/cpv/ANNEXUREF_vc_tatkaal.htm
> 2. *passport.gov.in/cpv/ANNEXUREI_std.htm
> 3. Any 3 of there including 1 with photo identitiy proof
> ...



Thanks Faun. I think I will have to fill up Yes in that "Non-ECR" option.

Now.. I have one other but major doubt.

In my opinion 2nd thing is compulsory but there is a choice between 1 and 3. That is, there is a choice between, 
*1. Annexure F*
and 
*3. Any 3 of the 15 documents listed above.*

I deduce this from the page 7 and 12 of the "*ApplicationformInstructionBooklet-V3.0.pdf*" which I download from their website. (423.96 KB).

I hope this is the case.


----------



## montsa007 (May 15, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*



Vyom said:


> I don't know what happened to OP but I also am in a dilemma on the procedure to make my passport. I need to make my passport on urgent basis, so I am making my passport from *Tatkaal* method.
> 
> I just have one query for now.
> Call me dumb but I am unable to decide whether I have to select "Yes" or "No" from the options for this category, *"Are you eligible for Non-ECR category?"* in passport form.
> ...



*Lol, I thought it was for railways only?*
Don't forget Tatkaal charges

If you have this, forget Tatkal, you'll get an 'on the spot' passport with no documents, no proofs, in anyone's name you want, signed and certified by the PM/GM/AM/KM whatever M's are there.

*news.24by7info.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/indian-rupees-new.jpg


----------



## mrintech (May 15, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*

*passport.gov.in/cpv/checklist.htm


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*



Vyom said:


> Thanks Faun. I think I will have to fill up Yes in that "Non-ECR" option.
> 
> Now.. I have one other but major doubt.
> 
> ...


late reply but the time i applied for tatkal, got 1 and 2 prepared.

And showed pan card, driver's license and ration card. The person asked me for previous 1 year bank statement.


----------



## Vyom (May 15, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*



montsa007 said:


> *Lol, I thought it was for railways only?*
> Don't forget Tatkaal charges
> 
> If you have this, forget Tatkal, you'll get an 'on the spot' passport with no documents, no proofs, in anyone's name you want, signed and certified by the PM/GM/AM/KM whatever M's are there.
> ...





Well, that's not actually the case. Normal charge is Rs 1000. And Tatkal fee is Rs 1500. So, total comes to Rs. 2500.


----------



## montsa007 (May 15, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*



Vyom said:


> Well, that's not actually the case. Normal charge is Rs 1000. And Tatkal fee is Rs 1500. So, total comes to Rs. 2500.



Agent charges, chai paani, baccho ki padhai ka kharcha, entertainment tax, sales tax, tds, vat, mat, cat, rat, dog etc., add up to the costs.
Even I wish to make mine, but too busy with office these days.


----------



## Vyom (May 15, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*



Faun said:


> late reply but the time i applied for tatkal, got 1 and 2 prepared.
> 
> And showed pan card, driver's license and ration card. The person asked me for previous 1 year bank statement.



Yeah, you need to show One year bank transaction record for "Proof of Address" (Attachment Advisor)

But for Address proof, I will be submitting "Election Commission Photo ID card", which I think is "Voter ID card". (I hope so).

And btw, I went to Passport Seva Kendra only to return back empty handed, when I was informed that I had to take an appointment before hand, and that it's the "only" way now. So I came home, submitted form online and took an appointment for day after tomorrow.
Finger's crossed.


----------



## mrintech (May 15, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*



montsa007 said:


> Agent charges, chai paani, *baccho ki padhai ka kharcha*, entertainment tax, sales tax, tds, vat, *mat, cat, rat, dog* etc., add up to the costs.
> Even I wish to make mine, but too busy with office these days.


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*



Vyom said:


> And btw, I went to Passport Seva Kendra only to return back empty handed, when I was informed that I had to take an appointment before hand, and that it's the "only" way now. So I came home, submitted form online and took an appointment for day after tomorrow.
> Finger's crossed.



I thought you already knew this.


----------



## Vyom (May 16, 2012)

Faun said:


> I thought you already knew this.



I did knew yeah. But everybody whom I asked suggested me to go directly to the office since I was going though tatkaal method. Even Ico did the same. 
I am guessing rules were changed soon. :/


----------



## suresh123 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*

According to me 

Driving License
10th class marksheet
Voter id
Police verification report


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*



suresh123 said:


> According to me
> 
> Driving License
> 10th class marksheet
> ...



degree mark sheets too for non ECNR


Police verification report is usually done after applying for passport. In case of tatkal you get the passport within 7 days (as you furnish a certificate from some higher post officials which acts as temporary police verification) and police verification is done after that.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*

sorry for bumping the thread ...


is birth certificate compulsory..
do we need the original for it or is photocopy enough 
am asking this because original birth cert. are mostly submitted at the first school joined


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*

^ You can get a fresh birth certificate from muncipal office.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*



scudmissile007 said:


> ^ You can get a fresh birth certificate from muncipal office.



yeah but i wasnt born in mumbai...
so have to inform my relatives at my native place...which may take atleast a month...

so the original is compulsory then...

i already applied for passport a week ago...have to take a appointment at PSK after i get the birth cert.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*

What a good day to bump this thread! I too wanted to update on my passport issue. 

Since I got to know that Annexure F was compulsory for tatkaal method on my last visit to PSK after taking appointment (about a month ago), I decided to apply for the passport through normal (non-tatkaal) method. But for straight one month I wasn't able to get an appointment again due to the strict policy of passport website to book it at sharp 6 PM. Within just 2-3 min appointment slots were used to get fill.

Anyway, I was able to book an appointment for tomorrow (Wed, 27th June). Let's see if I am able to get through with all the documents that were made ready the previous time!


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*



Vyom said:


> Within just 2-3 min appointment slots were used to get fill.


Same thing here...
next date is almost 2 weeks(14 july) away...

so confused whether to take an appointment or not...as i dont have birth cert in my hand yet


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: ► What Documents do i need to make Indian Passport?*



v.Na5h said:


> Same thing here...
> next date is almost 2 weeks(14 july) away...
> 
> so confused whether to take an appointment or not...as i dont have birth cert in my hand yet



If you are sure you can arrange the birth certificate within the stipulated time, just go ahead with booking the appointment. 
You are not bound to goto PSK on the day of appointment, as long as you cancel the appointment so that that slot can be free for other candidates. 

So, if you are unable to arrange the birth certificate just cancel it 1 or 2 days prior, and try taking appointment next time.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 29, 2012)

*Update: *

On 27th June I went to the PSK and went through the process. I was passed through 3 counters and finally was given a receipt. Then after few weeks police verification was also done. And then I got my passport just about a week ago from today through speed post.

So all in all, it was a thorough process and a long wait. But finally I got my passport!! 

Now.. only if I get a chance to mark a stamp on it ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a query.

Do we have to make a new passport if address is changed?
I mean only the Room No is changed but pin-code & street is same


----------



## RCuber (Aug 30, 2012)

@Vyom: Congratulation.. now how much did the pol!ce ask for "Chai Pani"?



Zangetsu said:


> I have a query.
> 
> Do we have to make a new passport if address is changed?
> I mean only the Room No is changed but pin-code & street is same



Yes, you need to go through the process again, but there will be one more document. you need to give address proof for 1 year for the previous residence also.


----------



## Krow (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay, bumping this.

I'm applying too. Someone please tell me what these "references" in native town or village are? Can I give my parents' names? Or uncles, aunts, grandparents? Or is it non-family?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 10, 2012)

no family/relatives.. give name and address of two of your neighbors.

when the police come for verification they may check with them (only if you are staying in your current address for less than 1-2 yrs)


----------



## Krow (Oct 11, 2012)

^Thanks. 

Everytime I upload my form, it gives me an error now: "Your present address does not lie within the jurisdiction of Passport Office selected by you at Registration."

I don't remember selecting any passport office during registration, so what is this error about?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2012)

hmm.. may be a bug.. I haven't logged into the site since one year. check with the CC


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2012)

Krow said:


> ^Thanks.
> 
> Everytime I upload my form, it gives me an error now: "Your present address does not lie within the jurisdiction of Passport Office selected by you at Registration."
> 
> I don't remember selecting any passport office during registration, so what is this error about?



lol...they didnt do enough testing.


----------



## Krow (Oct 11, 2012)

Called up customer care, they told me to change district, didn't help. Getting same error. Is this the only way to apply now?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2012)

you can try to create a new account.


----------



## Krow (Oct 13, 2012)

The new account worked. Apparently there is an option for passport office during registration. If you select a different city, your application wont be accepted.


----------

